# hid2hci option in /etc/conf.d/bluetooth is gone

## chojin

after last emerge world, I noticed that I can no longer enable HID2HCI in /etc/conf.d/bluetooth and the initscript no longer supports that setting..

Also my udev rule I created to run hid2hci whenever my logitech mini BT adapter is inserted is no longer working..

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="046d", SYSFS{idProduct}=="c70c", RUN+="/usr/sbin/hid2hci"
```

I also noticed that it now no longer works to just run hid2hci, but I now have to specify a vendor, product and mode before it works.

So I adapted my udev rule to:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="046d", ATTR{idProduct}=="c70c", RUN+="/usr/sbin/hid2hci -v $attr{idVendor} -p $attr{idProduct} -m logitech"
```

however, that still doesn't work...

Does anybody know why hid2hci was removed from the bluetooth initscript? Is hid2hci depricated and is there now another way to switch hid/hci mode?

Or why doesn't my udev rule work like it did before?

----------

## chojin

I noticed a similar bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315749

I added my problem to it..

----------

